# New gsd puppy purebred or not???



## Wamo (Aug 3, 2011)

I recently rescued a gsd puppy from very poor conditions it matters to me not if he (Alister) Is purebred or not just very curious thank you for your time and replies have a good day


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Congrats on the adoption! He certainly looks PB, very cute pup


----------



## Wamo (Aug 3, 2011)

Thank you very much I also have one other question he recently was diagnosed with HOD  by the vet I was told to give him 6 weeks time to see if he outgrows it it has been 3 weeks time and seems to be fine acting like a regular pup, eats like a horse always trying to play and what not but was wondering if he outgrows his illness are there any chances he will be affected by dwarfism and other things of the sort


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

Interesting question. We also adopted our Liesl as a rescue pup, she looks PB, but who knows? I saw an episode of the Dog Whisperer where he was helping a family with a little sheepdog. It was a mix, but looked full sheepdog--rounded body form, lots of long straight hair in its eyes, droopy ears, the whole 9 yards. They got DNA testing and found that it had Akita in its ancestry! No way you'd have been able to guess that from the dog's appearance. I guess the moral of the story is, short of DNA testing, you'll never know. But that is a great looking pup, appears PB, and looks ready to be a true-blue companion!


----------



## Two (Jul 18, 2011)

Hello and welcome. I don't know if anyone can tell if your puppy is purebred, especially at that age!


----------



## n2gsds (Apr 16, 2011)

I would vote yes, purebred. Sweet little guy! Bless you for rescuing.


----------



## Wamo (Aug 3, 2011)

Thank you very much I would have rescued them all if my wallet didn't have a limit but I have confidence in humanity that eventually they will all be rescued


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

Ok, I'm certainly no expert, but the only thing that would make me hesitate just a little bit in saying he was a purebred are the very distinctly defined eyebrow markings. Not saying that GSD puppies don't have color at the eyebrow area, I'm just not sure they are typically so defined. Where I do see that definition are more in the Rottweiler or Doberman breeds....but again, this is just merely an observation from a picture....it should hold no merit . 

He's a gorgeous puppy and lucky that he ended up in a loving home!


----------



## Wamo (Aug 3, 2011)

I was also thinking rottweiler his eye brows and the size of his paws :O
either way it does not matter he's still my little(for now) man


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

He definately looks mostly shepherd if there is any sort of mix in there at all - but either way, you're right, he is a little man for now - but that will change so quickly...you'll swear you see him change and grow daily!! Take lots of pictures!


----------



## bruiser (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm thinking yes...either way what a babe!!!


----------



## Wamo (Aug 3, 2011)

He certainly has grown seems on a daily basis when we got him at 9 weeks old he was about the size of my moms schnauzer and now towers over her I also dont know if weight would help in the speculation of his breed but at 3 months exactly he weights 32lbs-35 lbs weighted him a few days ago


----------



## Wamo (Aug 3, 2011)

Hehe thank you bruiser hes quite the lady killer already all the lady pups are all over him  not to mention gets me some ladies very good wing man hehe


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

nice looking pup. i say he's pb and yes
a puppy is a lady magnet.



Wamo said:


> Hehe thank you bruiser hes quite the lady killer already all the lady pups are all over him  not to mention gets me some ladies very good wing man hehe


----------



## Wamo (Aug 3, 2011)

Anyone else have an opinion or a speculation as to if he is purebred or not


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Looks purebred to me.


----------



## Wamo (Aug 3, 2011)

Anyone else with an opinion if he's purebred or not?


----------



## lovethebreed (Feb 13, 2011)

He looks it to me as well. If those ears make it up he really will.


----------



## Wamo (Aug 3, 2011)

They stick up when he hears something the cartilage still hasn't harden at the top


----------



## lovethebreed (Feb 13, 2011)

How old is he?


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I think he looks PB as well. Very handsome fella!! Thank you for rescuing him!


----------

